# Private messaging problem



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Has anyone out there had a problem sending private messages? Mine seem to hang up in my outbox, and never end up being sent.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

They stay editable and in "outbox" until read; however, they have been sent.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@mowww is right. They just sit there until someone decides to read it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Correct. Here's how the Outbox works.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Now I understand. Thanks.


----------

